# Game #39: Suns @ Knicks



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Early game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

suns up big after one but then promptly let the knicks open the second quarter with a13-2 run. Suns up 2 with 2 minutes left in the third.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Fun game. Apart from the airball just, Carter's brought out the time machine with 24/9 on 9-17 and 4-7 from 3.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

One point lead with 6 minutes to go.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Fun game. Apart from the airball just, Carter's brought out the time machine with 24/9 on 9-17 and 4-7 from 3.


From what I've heard is that he's on the trading block and is trying to up his trade value.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

114-108 suns are pulling away with les than 4mins left


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heh Hyperion I thought you said Vince was a useless acquisition?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I would rather have richardson. That trade was to shed hedo's contact. But yes he is having a great game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not just a great game, last couple of games. But I expect the VC bashers to pop in here soon. The Suns as a whole have been playing better the last few games, VC included. He's settling into the offense and they are producing. The biggest culprits right now are Gortat and Lopez, those guys are too sloppy.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Not just a great game, last couple of games. But I expect the VC bashers to pop in here soon. The Suns as a whole have been playing better the last few games, VC included. He's settling into the offense and they are producing. The biggest culprits right now are Gortat and Lopez, those guys are too sloppy.


Our PG-SG-SF situation is solid right now. I has been all season. It's been the terribly crappy play of our bigs that has us with such a dismal record. On top of that Dragic has been more Tragic than Dragon while Dudley is the only bench player earning minutes when he's in the game.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

VC has been playing very good lately, but that does not justify his inflated contract.... also Nash has been playing well, he has been grabbing a lot of rebounds for some reason... only weird thing is his 3 point shooting is not on his usual average, which is over 40%... hahaha. We need a good pf...

ps: on a sidenote, I see nash finishing his career with fg over 50%(still 49% but getting there), 3pt over 40%, and ft over 90%, did anyone manage this before?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash is a career 49% from the field and 43% from 3pt land with 90% from the line. Only one other person has 90% from the line and that's Mark Price who shot 47% from the field and 40% from 3pt line. So Nash has the best shooting percentages from all three in the history of the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Suns should start looking for a legit back up point guard.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Suns should start looking for a legit back up point guard.


???? Dragic could be a starting PG on almost any NBA team right now. The problem is that the bench players don't know how to run an offense and he's getting jammed by the opposing team's defense since it really is Dragic vs the other team. The bench players drift towards the ball, ruining spacing, don't pick well at all, roll to late or too soon, and are only good for one play and when that doesn't work, don't swing the ball to make another play happen.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Suns should start looking for a legit back up point guard.


















Dragic is struggling more this yr but this whole team's been out of sync. Hyperion's on point.


----------

